# Egg share question - please help!



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi ladies,


Do all clinics offer a free cycle if you don't get enough eggs first time to split 50/50?? Or is it just certain ones?


I really want to egg share but don't know if I could afford to pay the £1200 ish first time then to have to pay for a full cycle if I didn't get enough eggs to share and giving them all to recipient


Please help! X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun, I am not an expert but my clinic offers you a free cycle if you don't have enough to share (less than 8 I think) if you donate them all to ur recipiant that time. If u choose not to donate, you then have to pay full. xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for the reply   . It's all so confusing. I've had two successful ivf now but never egg shared. Both times I had 6 eggs so don't know if they would even consider me for egg share or if they could increase my Stimms to try for more?!!    X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd imagine they would up ur stimms hun, why don't u email a couple of local clinics and explain and see what they say, that's what I did xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, never thought of that  thank you  x


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Have emailed a couple now 


I've had two successful ivf cycles, both produced 8follicles and 7 eggs. Just don't know if my clinic would accept me on to the scheme :s x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot of clinics are crying out for egg sharers hun, do u think there is any reason they wouldn't accept u? 


 for a + responce! xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, cos I only got 7 eggs each time in the past  x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

aww I am sure that wouldn't matter as they can up ur stimms, and if u are aware if that happens that you would need to donate those eggs and try again to get the treatment at the lower cost of egg share for cycle one, and a free go next time.


Plus they scan u and monitor u so I am sure there would be no probs upping the stimms.


Think there are things like genetic problems/smoking that would cause them to refuse u. xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

I have no known fertility issues, my bmi is ideal, I don't smoke or anything like that. My husband has a chromosome disorder so we can't conceive naturally x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see why they wouldn't then hun! 


Where ru?xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Newcastle upon Tyne. My clinic is CFL (centre for life). We can't go anywhere else as they have our donor sperm. I asked them briefly about it a while back but the nurse was like 'no, it would reduce your chances too much' so doesn't make me feel like they are interested in me sharing x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

That is crap, I would ask to speak with who ever deals with the donation department! 


I am unsure how donor sperm/samples work, but I would defo email some local clinics explaining u need donor sperm, and see what they say. xx


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks very much for your help. Every time I've posted on here in the past Ive never had a response Lol x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a shame no one has replied before, I'd love to know how u get on, so keep me posted  xx


----------

